# Metformin Slow Release side effects



## Pauline 1958 (Jul 18, 2017)

Hi I have been newly diagnosed with Diabetes type 2, was started on Metformin 500mg which took time to settle before before then increasing to 2 x 500mg. Side effects got worse on loo about 5-6 times a day and sickness. Now on Slow release Metformin, took 500mg to start, took a week to settle down then raised to 2 x 500mg. Still have side effects of needing the loo urgently. Can anyone tell me if they had the same? Does it settle down? Do you have to have other medication.

Thanks   Pauline


----------



## grovesy (Jul 18, 2017)

It is a common side effect. Some people finds it settles some don't.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jul 18, 2017)

Hi Pauline and welcome to the forum. I'm one of the lucky ones and don't suffer from the side effects of metformin. I'm on the maximum dose. I'm on a tablet that combines metformin with another diabetes medication that I have to take. Make sure you take it with food as that can help reduce the side effects.


----------



## pav (Jul 18, 2017)

It does normally get better as you get used to metformin, for some it does not settle down as you are on the slow release version it should be kinder on your system. As already mentioned if you have the tablets with food it does help with the side effects. I have been on it since 2000 and the slow release version for a couple or so years, never been completely clear of metformins side effects, can be a bit like windy city, there again I can't tolerate a lot of meds at the max dose and have to have a combination of meds to get problems under control.


----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 18, 2017)

Hi Pauline and a warm welcome to our friendly & supportive firum. I was prescribed Metformin upon being diagnosed but I became housebound suffering the same nightmare side effects that you did so my GP then prescribed Sukkarto SR - a more gentle form of Metformin  - but I was intolerant of this too so my GP withdrew this saying give it 2-3 weeks for things to settle then will try you on it again. I never bothered going back to him and decided to manage my diabetes with diet control and exercise only. I later mentioned my decision to him and he was happy with this. So it can be done.

Quite a few members here taking Metformin have weathered the known side effects and dont suffer with them anymore and by taking it has resulted in maintaing lower blood glucose levels. I agree with @Stitch who says it is best taken with food to reduce the side effects. 

Its a matter for you to choose, if possible, to manage YOUR diabetes without it. But I would suggest you consult your GP or DSN before deciding which route you wish to take. Good luck & do please keep us updated as to your progress. x


----------



## DaveB (Jul 18, 2017)

Hi SR Metformin normally has no side effects. There are a few people who can't tolerate either version. You may have to give it up if the problem doesn't clear within a few weeks. It doesn't have that much effect on blood sugar anyway so not vital.


----------



## Derek Stubbs (Jul 18, 2017)

I started in April on the standard metformin & was on the toilet an awful lot, went onto the SR ones & everything got better.
I am off them now though a couple of weeks, as I was getting hypos.
They did supress my appetite though, & that's what probably caused the hypos, so I am doing diet & exercise only now.
Nurse was happy with my blood sugars & I do feel I have more appetite back & possibly a touch more energy, however, not related to metformin,
I am to have tests on my pancreas as I have yellow stools a lot, since before my diabetes diagnosis, & I feel my foods aren't giving me the energy they should be.


----------

